# Comon bettas as a solution for detritus worms



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

After much looking into Im pretty sure I have them, the worms. White and very tiny on the glass. Looks like earthworm in term of body profile, but white and again tiny tiny. Have no fishes in my tank but a few Amanos (5-9) and a nerite.

I read of someone suggestion that a betta would pick on these guys, so any exp on this??
Also would a female betta lowers the risk of conflict w/ the amano than a male one??

Thanks


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Bettas love to eat live worm. They are more aggressive to their own kind and to other fish with similar size or smaller. A female betta is less aggressive than a male, but it’s hard to predict their behaviors to the amanos, espcially when they are hungry and without food. Better if there are crevices, foliage for them to hide. If you use a betta, I would watch it closely.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

So female it is then. Im only in a dilemma between m or f because I though male would be more effective at picking on the worms than female. Considering that they are more aggressive, maybe that channel into feeding habit too.


----------



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahura-sama said:


> So female it is then. Im only in a dilemma between m or f because I though male would be more effective at picking on the worms than female. Considering that they are more aggressive, maybe that channel into feeding habit too.


Females are better hunters than the males. I've got both, and the female is always on the prowl and aggressively pursues any potential prey, from scuds to flightless fruit flies (even a tiny leech the other day). The male is slower due to long fins, and seems to hesitate to strike, which frequently results in escaped prey.


----------

